# Moto/Mercier/Windsor question for Mike



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I'm wondering whether the Moto Messenger, Mercier Kilo and Windsor Hour are all the same frame?

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

You can probably get a good idea from the photographs and descriptions on his site.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Each frame is: "Custom Double Butted and Tapered 4130 Cromoly with Track Dropout". The only difference I see between them is some have bottle mounts.

Each of the forks are: "Custom Drawn and Tapered 4130 Cromoly." The Kilo is "butted" and the other two are "triple butted".

visually...they're identical. 

imho...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*I think I can clear this up*

The Hour and The Messenger are both made with frames from Maxway, who also makes frames for Fuji and Bianchi. These two frames are exactly the same as the Fuji.

The KILO TT is made by UEC who owns KHS and the frame is the same as the KHS track.

We have sold out quickly of all three track bikes in the last 3 years. This is the first year where we have had stock during the busy winter months {bikes are slow in winter except Track and Cyclo Cross}

We purchased enough Hours to put them on sale at $299 delivered - which I think is a really great deal. Bike shops pay wholesale $260 to $310 for equal track bikes to the Windsor Hour and retail them at $500 to $600. This bike is easy to see the value in, I think.

thanks for your interest

mike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Mike, do me favor please. 

There is a thread in the fixed gear forum asking the same thing.
The thread is titled "winter single speed". Would you please post the same reply over there..

Thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sure thing*



Dave Hickey said:


> Mike, do me favor please.
> 
> There is a thread in the fixed gear forum asking the same thing.
> The thread is titled "winter single speed". Would you please post the same reply over there..
> ...



Dave

sure - thanks for the heads up


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Where is the geometery information for these bikes?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I had to get it from the manufacturers website. I can't remember that actual address but google "windsor bikes". It has the geometry


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

found the Windsor:
http://www.windsorbicycles.com/thehour2.html

and the Mercier:
http://www.cyclesmercier.com/geometry_tt.html

They sure don't make it easy to find their websites. Glad wikipedia came through.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Hour is a great enrty level fixed or a great frame to add your own components. I bought a red Windsor last week. I'm having a great time riding it,. It sure is hard to beat the $299 price. I'm going to post a full review in the fixed forum next week.


----------

